# Bye, Bye, UWN ......



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This new format SUCKs beyond belief!

While it might work for FB, This is NOT a good set up for a hunting forum--------Unbelievably complicated!!!!

The UWN was degrading anyway, The hate list on here was getting unbearable ...

Non-stop biicching about SFW, Opt 2, Conservation permits, on, and on
and on !!!!

Enough is ENOUGH. See ya on Monster Muleys ....

( for a while anyway )


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Curly bill


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually this type of forum is quite popular, why I do not know but three automotive forums that I belong to all use this format. Weather it is the ease of upgrading or they may just want to keep the same format on all of the forums that they own. 

I have found that once you get familiar with it it is just as easy as a lot of others that are out there, but there is a learning curve and some bugs that the owners need to iron out to get it to run smoothly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chin up fellas, you can now wrap (Quote) tags around selected text.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, I put up a YouTube thingie. 

That's something I couldn't pull off on UWN Forum Option 1.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Cool, I put up a YouTube thingie.
> 
> That's something I couldn't pull off on UWN Forum Option 1.


Youtube plugin support is rediculously easy to set up in the old format... it just wasnt done. Took me all of 15 minutes to get working when I last did it.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> This new format SUCKs beyond belief!
> 
> While it might work for FB, This is NOT a good set up for a hunting forum--------Unbelievably complicated!!!!
> 
> ...


Really Goofy? You jump ship because of a new format? WTF? You've been a great asset to this forum.Check your estregen levels. We need you here.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*bye bye uwn*

goofy, i can;t stand the new format.But Hey. How we going to keep intouch on the Boulders And Parker


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Goofy, we're naming the new forum "UWN Option 2" just for you buddy. o-||

I used Arial Black font. Verdana is for pansies.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Chin up fellas, you can now wrap (Quote) tags around selected text.


Oh goody...Uhh, I don't know what those things are. I'm sure they're invaluable though. Like Trackbacks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Oh goody...Uhh, I don't know what those things are. I'm sure they're invaluable though. Like Trackbacks.


What the heck is a Trackback?:-?

See you when you return goofy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Oh goody...Uhh, I don't know what those things are. I'm sure they're invaluable though. Like Trackbacks.


Tags are those thingies old people get on their necks. I had mine removed last August. I don't want any more of that, thank you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> What the heck is a Trackback?:-?


A navigation feature on Garmin GPSs.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A navigation feature on Garmin GPSs.


Oh, I see&#8230; kind of like backtrack. Wait a minute, that's backasswards.

*little purple guy scratching his head*


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't worry. Goooofy will be back. He's quit numerous times before. He comes back though. We're all too stupid w/o his guide wisdom. They'll eat his lunch on MM.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow dont like it. you dont get your way and you run.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Tags are those thingies old people get on their necks. I had mine removed last August. I don't want any more of that, thank you.


Saw some tags on a wall down town.:shock:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, no one on MM b!tches about SFW and all the stupid BS they do, give me a break. You'll be back because no one on MM cares about you or your Utarded wisdom.

How does that saying go? Don't let the door hit you in the.............


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Mark my word, he'll be back. were just to irresistible. I give him 3 days.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The "hate list" on mm makes uwn look like disneyland. The content, advice, stories and overall feel here is much less argumentative(with some notable exceptions), and much more centered around enjoying everything that utah has to offer......Disagreement is inevitable, but it's much more tame here. The new forum format sucks(read:is probably much better but its new and hard to use), but it doesn't suck nearly as bad as mm's format. That forum/format is almost unreadable.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Im not a big fan of this format either, it'll just take a little time to get used to it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate th new format too... But, usually when we hate something it's because we dont understand it. I'm going to get with someone on here soon who does understand it and have them give me a personal in home clinic. Who wants to volunteer? (I'll even fix you dinner and buy the beer! Or root-beer if yer religious...)

As for the goofy one, I think he'll be back. He's a whiny boob, but I like him anyway. Like Longbow eluded to earleir, he just needs to go to the drugstore and stock up on tampons and Midol.:mrgreen:


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

"Formats change. People complain. No need to be a ***** about it." 

--Tony Stark


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Somebody get him a Snickers bar please!!!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Quick, somebody get him a Snickers!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww...wittle Goofy can't figure it out...time to put your big girl panties on and ask for help...I know new things scare old people like me...but, suck it up Barbie;-)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

For those who don't like the new format, I've got a training video for you to help you move on with the change:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got to say that's dang funny! And it fits right in this thread.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats hilarious is he hates the change here going from PHPBB to VBulletin... so he chooses to leave for a site running software from 1998. LMAO...! 


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I just like being able to type in words and see them on the screen. ;-)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

O.K., enough with "lets all bad mouth goofy elk". (not that he's on here to see any of it)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe the fact that this site is full of DB is why he left and the new format was just the final straw? Maybe?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A few days in to this and it is starting to wear in on me; similar to seeing your favorite truck's new design, oftentimes I am appalled and then within a few months I am usually liking it. I like the ability to post pics and videos easier. If we stayed with the same old format we would be stagnant and stale like Monster Muleys with a very outdated design and features just because everyone fears change and nobody wants that, in the long run.
We get these kind of posts or messages fairly often that someone wants their account deleted and somewhere around 100.1% of the time they are back and active within a few weeks they are back and active in the forum, so hopefully Goofy is back with us shortly. The diverse voices is what makes us all better analyze our own positions and research better what we believe, it makes for an uplifting and education experience for all.
Speaking of Youtube videos:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> A few days in to this and it is starting to wear in on me; similar to seeing your favorite truck's new design, oftentimes I am appalled and then within a few months I am usually liking it.


Very True.



Huge29 said:


> We get these kind of posts or messages fairly often that someone wants their account deleted


Unless there is something explicitly stated in the new user sign up Terms of Use agreement about ownership of posts, there is a legal reason to delete user accounts when asked. Its a pain in the butt, but not deleting an account when requested does open the site up to lawsuits.

There have been some pretty explicit laws passed on this.

-DallanC


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

well, he's back..


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> well, he's back..


We knew it wouldn't last:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I say, WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but I don't think the new forum is enabled for use with Tapatalk. It would sure be nice if the admins could set it up.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

royta said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but I don't think the new forum is enabled for use with Tapatalk. It would sure be nice if the admins could set it up.


Works just fine with tapa.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, using tapatalk right now


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Figured it out. I was trying to connect to the old forum. I searched for "utah wildlife" so tapatalk could connect to the new one. All better.


----------

